# Inner tagging?



## BadVibes (Dec 14, 2011)

Now, me and my friends are starting up a clothing brand. We have some shirts here and there. Now a friend of ours also has his own clothing brand with some of his friends.

Now, what we wanna know is how he has the crewnecks/sweatshirts he has. On the inside where a tag would be, it doesn't say " Fruit of the Loom " or " Hanes " on the tag. Instead, printed right on the shirt is 


"L"
" [Brand name]"



the L being for size. does anyone know where we can order custom sweatshirts like that from? money isn't an issue at the moment, but the cheaper the better.

i know, i know. why not just ask him? he doesn't wanna tell us cause of the competition we are in so who cares.


----------



## BadVibes (Dec 14, 2011)

here is one of their samples, showing the inner tagging.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can add your own tagging to any garment simply by removing the tag that's there and printing in your own.

There are tons of posts here on retagging, including information that you must have on your label by law. Just browse through this section of the forum.


----------



## BadVibes (Dec 14, 2011)

oh i know that, of course. i read around the forum looking for answers. but is there any place online that we can order shirts from in order to get what we want? with the inner label and such?


----------



## brandedclothing (Feb 17, 2010)

Why don't you just ask whoever is doing your printing to print the tags in? We do it all the time for customers.


----------



## fxrdude (Jun 27, 2011)

isn't it illegal for that to be all there is for a tag? It doesn't have any of the other information...


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

If the other info is somewhere else on the garment, such as a side seam label, then it's ok. But if not, then these are not compliant based on what we see here.


----------

